# Live bottom and different types of bottom



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

If I were to make a run out to the edge or somewhere else, I know to look for deviation in depth and temp and different types of bottom. Now, what does live bottom and reef look like on your sounder?

I literally have no idea.... I have one of the hd sonar lowrance set ups but don't know what I'm looking for. 

Any help or screen shots would be awesome if its not asking too much. You can black out the GPS numbers to show me what the bottom looks like without showing me the numbers..... Or you can throw those in as a little icing on the cake. Lol 

Anyway, thanks in advance guys.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

On mine it doesn't show much relief but it shows the green fuzz where the cracks are that hold fish. You will most likely mark fish as well, because it holds grunts, mingos, whites and triggers and so on.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ok awesome, thanks. So, I assume that it's kind of something you might see while you are trolling around out there?

I haven't quite figured everything out about the sonar yet. I should probably read the manual and not bother you guys!! Lol 

Once again, thank you!!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Check out youtube also.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Didn't even consider YouTube..... Good call


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Good Information here.

http://www.wired2fish.com/how-to-use-sonar-to-find-hard-bottoms/


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to some known edge numbers (I posted a bunch on here yesterday) and look at what you see. Then look for more of that.

Last year we found a small ledge when we were eating lunch and drifting. Dropped down on it and it was AJ city. It's not much to look at on the bottom machine, it always holds fish.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome. Thanks guys


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Now, what does live bottom and reef look like on your sounder?/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



jjam said:


> BlaineAtk said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


----------

